# the polaris is having some trouble idling.



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

it is an efi. has fuel, spark etc. i can drive it with no problem but idling no. it will idle for maybe 5 seconds and will stall out. or if i punch the throttle it will fall back down and die. ??? any suggestions as to whats wrong?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

fuel pump, or battery voltage...


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

fuel pump???? that dont sound good. it only has 65hrs on it right now.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

check your battery voltage first... but by the sounds of it, it's not getting the fuel needed...


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

ended up that the throttle free play was a tad bit loose. it idles like a charm now. thanks for the help everyone else


----------



## mudengineer (Feb 17, 2010)

I would bet 20 dollars its the fuel pump. I have repalced mine 2 times. IT did the same thing!


----------

